# DFWAPC January meeting



## niko (Jan 28, 2004)

January's meeting will be very interactive. The host is providing 3 ten gallons tanks for us to aquascape. The tanks will have all equipment needed.

We'll rinse gravel and aquascape the 3 tanks. We will also build a DIY yeast CO2 from scratch. Everyone will see first hand what is the Mansanita wood that has recently gained popularity as a decoration material.

For directions to the meeting go here:

http://www.aquatic-plants.org/meetings.html

See you there!

--Nikolay


----------



## milalic (Aug 26, 2005)

niko said:


> January's meeting will be very interactive. The host is providing 3 ten gallons tanks for us to aquascape. The tanks will have all equipment needed.
> 
> We'll rinse gravel and aquascape the 3 tanks. We will also build a DIY yeast CO2 from scratch. Everyone will see first hand what is the Mansanita wood that has recently gained popularity as a decoration material.
> 
> ...


Might not be able to make it. I have to work on Saturday....:neutral:


----------



## david lim (Mar 30, 2004)

Yea. I won't be able to make it either. I have to head to Austin this weekend.... stinks a poodle.

Will this be Pieter's last meeting?

David


----------



## Pieter (Jul 3, 2005)

Yep,

last meeting for me
I'm going back to Belgium on Friday the 27th
I'll keep following you guys online though

A pity you guys can't make it.
Do we need to bring anything to the meeting, plants and stuff to put in the little tanks?

Pieter


----------



## milalic (Aug 26, 2005)

Pieter said:


> Yep,
> 
> last meeting for me
> I'm going back to Belgium on Friday the 27th
> ...


What rotala species do you have? I deleted my messages by mistake.
Any moss?

THanks,
Pedro


----------



## Pieter (Jul 3, 2005)

Hey,

I have some supposedly special kind of moss.
Got it from Cliff and he gor it from a guy somewhere in asia.
I don't know the species though.

I have rotala: rotundifolia, green, goias, macranda red, 1 stem of the mini, 3 stems of the pusilla, and a few of something I got from David.

Maybe he knows the species. It is green, kind a like the rotala green but the leaves are a little more round and have sharp edges.

I am still interested in all the other rotala species.
I have the goias for trade. 
So if people have some nice species, please bring them to the meeting.

I am planning on setting up a nice stem plant tank right when I get home.

See you all tomorrow.

Pieter


----------



## david lim (Mar 30, 2004)

Do you have a pic? I though I only gave you rotala macranda 'green.' I have something, which I got from somebody which I thought to be indica or it's bacopa 'araguaia'. But I don't know. Oh yes, how's the pusilla growing? I've always been a little interested in that plant.

David


----------



## Pieter (Jul 3, 2005)

Hey,

it's certainly not the macranda green. The leaves are a lot smaller and light green. I only have the macranda red. It's not a Bacopa either.

I will try to post a picture when I get home.

Pieter


----------



## milalic (Aug 26, 2005)

Pieter said:


> Hey,
> 
> I have some supposedly special kind of moss.
> Got it from Cliff and he gor it from a guy somewhere in asia.
> ...


Can't make it to the meeting, have to work...If you want the r. hippuris, r. vietnam or r. najahensei that I can trade for some moss or something that I do not have.
Just give me a call. I think I pm'ed my phone to you.


----------



## Pieter (Jul 3, 2005)

The pusilla is growing nicely.
I have only three stems for the moment but I will probably give one to Nicolay. Then he'll have to grow it out and distribute.

I have attached a picture with the plant I would like to ID.
It is the top left and bottom plant. The other one is rotala green.

Thanks

Pieter


----------



## milalic (Aug 26, 2005)

Pieter said:


> The pusilla is growing nicely.
> I have only three stems for the moment but I will probably give one to Nicolay. Then he'll have to grow it out and distribute.
> 
> I have attached a picture with the plant I would like to ID.
> ...


I might have some pusilla in my tank I can part with...


----------



## david lim (Mar 30, 2004)

yea that's an unknown that i got from Carlos. I'll ask him about it unless somebody else can chime in. I thought it might be B. araguaia. Take a look at dennis's thread.

http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/showthread.php?t=12296&highlight=bacopa+araguaia

I guess I didn't get you the macranda 'green' then. My apologies! If you want to try to take some to belgium let me know.

I wish I could be at the meeting to wish you off though pieter!

David


----------



## Pieter (Jul 3, 2005)

I don't think it is the bacopa araguaia.
Dennis describes it as having a thick but delicate stem. This one is having a very thin and bendable stem.
It would be nice if you could ask Carlos.

About the macranda green, I am very interested but I will be leaving on friday. So I guess it will be difficult to do the transaction  Unless your going to be in Dallas sometime this week. I will be coming to forth worth (beach street area) tomorrow. I don't know if that's near where you live.

Thanks anyway.
It was nice getting to know you all.

Pieter


----------



## david lim (Mar 30, 2004)

I won't be back into fort worth until monday evening. Unless you're busy I can come by during the week in the evening. Maybe we can go out to eat. PM me so we can get together.

David


----------

